# Was machen wir mit dem alten Sandkasten?



## keepout (29. Apr. 2020)

Servus, ich heiße Andreas und komme aus dem westlichsten Bundesland Österreichs.
Seit langem wünscht sich meine Frau, dass ich ihr im ehemaligen Sandkasten der Jungs ein kleines Sitzplätzchen gestalte. Irgendwie hat’s mir widerstrebt, da Granitpflaster zu kaufen und zu verlegen. Da ich daneben Bienen halte und gerade eine Bienentränke plane, schlägt mein Jüngerer plötzlich vor, doch gleich einen kleinen Gartenteich daraus zu machen. Ja, the eagle has landed, Alle begeistert und sofort wird angepackt. Hintere Trockenmauer etwas verlegt und erweitert, und jetzt heißt es: graben.
. 

Auf der Suche nach der passenden Technik bin ich hierher geleitet worden und lese seit heute früh. Auweia, da wird mir Angst, wollte doch nur eine Bienentränke mit ein paar Pflanzen und lese von gar unglaublichen Techniken wie Luftheber.  Ich wollte ja nur einen einfachen Durchlauffilter setzen, aber jetzt bin ich etwas geplättet.
Ich werde, so denke ich, euch mit der einen oder anderen Frage kommen - bis Bald


----------



## troll20 (30. Apr. 2020)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen, 

Na da bist du nicht der erste hier der einen Teich hat für die Bienen. 
Bei den  meisten nur zufällig weil die Bienen ihren Durst stillen und andere sind darüber zur Imkerei gekommen. 
Also keine Panik, das schafft ihr locker. 
Und last euch noch etwas Zeit mit dem Planen.
Den Teich direkt an die Trockenmauer zu bauen ist nicht optimal. 
Regenwasser läuft den Hang runter und direkt mit allen Nährstoffen in euren Teich. Im Anschluss wundert ihr euch warum er immer so schön grün ist. Druckfilter sind in Maßen schön (weil einfach zu bedienen) wenn der Teich klein bleibt und keine Fische einziehen. 
Wird der Teich jedoch zu groß sind sie meistens überfordert und man muss täglich reinigen. 
Den Bienen ist es egal wie groß der Teich ist, Hauptsache das Wasser ist okay und nicht mit Algenentferner getränkt. Algen stören die Bienen im übrigen auch nicht, aber dem menschlichen Auge. 
Je nachdem wo ihr baut, sollte der Teich eine gewisse mindest tiefe haben, damit andere Lebewesen im Winter nicht erfrieren. Und die sind auf das Biotop auch angewiesen. 

So das was erst einmal zur Abschreckung 
Ich setze mich mal auf meine Banke und schlürfe meinen , gesüßt mit etwas Honig 

Und ihr zeigt uns mal eure Gedanken


----------



## Ida17 (30. Apr. 2020)

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum Andreas!

Dir muss nicht bange werden, die Technikecke ist was für ambitionierte Koihalter und Poolschwimmer 

Für eine Bienentränke ist ein hübsches Biotop mit Pflanzen genau das Richtige. Solange keine Fische einziehen sollen, mal abgesehen von Kleinfischen wie Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen, musst Du keine aufwendige Technik (und schon gar kein Luftheber) einsetzen. Also alles easy  

Natürlich ist es schön direkt größer zu bauen und vorab zu klären was genau gewollt ist: naturnah oder vllt. doch was zum Planschen.
Für einen naturnahen Teich reicht ein schön modlliertes "Loch", EPDM-Folie rein (möglichst faltenfrei oder direkt verklebt) und Wasser marsch.
Es empfiehlt sich gerade dafür eine ausladene Flachzone zu gestalten, da dort die meisten Pflanzen wachsen und sich auch viele Tiere aufhalten.
Hier im Forum gibt es ganz viele schöne naturnahe Teiche, von klein bis richtig groß, da wird sich was Passendes für Dich finden.
Alle aufkommenden Fragen beantworten wir Dir gerne und wir werden nicht müde, jeden noch so kleinen Zweifel aus dem Weg zu räumen 

Viel Spaß und ich hoffe doch auf zahlreiche Bilder!


----------



## keepout (30. Apr. 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Willkommensworte. 
Ja, die Trockenmauer ist ein Fixum, da werde ich noch knabbern, jedoch habe die Beobachtungen über die Jahre gezeigt, dass sehr wenig/ kein Regenwasser überläuft, da dahinter eine Sickerschicht ist, die das Wasser (seitlich) ableitet. 
Ganz tollen Lesestoff habe ich gestern Nacht noch in der Rubrik Basiswissen gefunden - dafür bin ich dankbar. Hier werden viele Fragen schon vorab beantwortet, aber auch ein paar neue hervorgebracht.
@ Rene: ich bin nicht bei den Druckfiltern gelandet sondern bei Durchlauffiltern, das Kapitel Druckfilter ist eigentlich nach ein paar Stunden Recherche erledigt gewesen.
@ Ida: ja, je mehr ich mich befasse, umso größer wird die Flachzone.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das hier der richtige Ort für eine Frage ist, aber ich möchte eigentlich dafür keinen Neueinsteigerthread aufmachen: habe im Artikel von Stefan  in den Basiswissen gelesen, dass für die Flachwasserzone (-30, -40cm) wenig Pflanzen im Angebot sind und deshalb eine rundum Anlage nicht sinnvoll ist. Leuchtet mir ein und schon frage ich mich, wo denn der Abfall von der Sumpfzone zur Tiefwasserzone sein soll: hinten an der Trockenmauer (also direkt sichtbar) oder vorne?

lg
Andreas


----------



## Turbo (30. Apr. 2020)

Salü
Ich habe mir schon vor dem Teichbau gesagt, ich will keinen Zaun um den Teich bauen. Sollte es mal Enkel geben. 
Also hab ich den Teich so gebaut, das ich vollflächig ein Sturzgitter im Teich einbauen könnte. Daher rundum Flachwasserzone und in der Mitte stark abfallend der Tiefwasserbereich. 
Ist vielleicht auch ein Gedanke den du beachten musst. 
Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt.


----------



## Aquaga (30. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Andreas,

herzlich willkommen im Forum 

Eine schöne Ecke für den Teich habt ihr euch da ausgesucht.
Und die Trockenmauer finde ich grundsätzlich nicht problematisch und optisch sogar sehr gelungen 

Ich würde nur raten den Teich mit einem kleinen Abstand zur Mauer anzulegen und dazwischen einen kleinen Drainagegraben zu legen,
so dass eventuelles Sickerwasser aus der Mauer oder Hangwasser bei starkem Regen um den Teich herum abgeleitet wird.

Dieser Graben könnte sogar bepflanzt werden, so dass er ein zusätzlicher Gewinn für euer Projekt ist.
Er muss dann aber regelmäßig kontrolliert und gepflegt werden.


----------



## bernias (30. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Andreas.
Du brauchst wirklich für Deinen neuen Teich keine Technik. Ein Bild von meinem Zierteich an der Terrasse.
 
Dieser kleine Teich hat nur etwa 550l und ist in der prallen Sonne. Auch Wasser von der Terrasse kann reinlaufen.
Sorge bei Deinem Teich für ordentlich Unterwasserpflanzen (Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest .....). Das ist das Wichtigste!
Das Wasser wird nach der Füllung sicherlich grün von Schwebealgen. Du kannst vor dem ersten Grünstich aus dem Drogeriemarkt
1-2 Flaschen Brottrunk besorgen und die im Wochenabstand im Teichwasser verteilen. Ich nehme im Frühjahr 1 Flasche. Auch Wasserflöhe aus der Zoohandlung helfen!
(Die kamen bei mir von alleine). Wenn Fadenalgen kommen, diese immer wieder abschöpfen.

Sicherlich ist es hilfreich, wenn Du zwischen Mauer und Teich eine Kies-/Steinschicht hast, so dass wenig Wasser aus dem Garten in den Teich kann. Würde ich in Deinem Falle machen.
Und dann warten und Dich am Teich erfreuen. Zuschauen, was sich da so alles einfindet.
Viel Spaß bei Deinem neuen Hobby.


----------



## ina1912 (30. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Andreas! 

auch von mir aus dem Havelland ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum! 
Ich finde, da hat der Sohnemann eine ganz geniale Idee gehabt, die Stelle ist ja wie gemacht für einen Naturteich! Bin mir sicher, dass es am Ende wahnsinnig gut aussehen wird, denn die Mauer ist schon alleine ein echter Hingucker! 
Meiner Meinung nach brauchst Du keine Technik für diesen Teich. Vor allem keine Chemie. Um ihn für die Optik algenarm zu halten und überhaupt ein gutes Gleichgewicht zu bekommen, gibt es nur wenige wichtige Dinge : Pflanzen, Pflanzen und Pflanzen. Ach ja, und ein paar Pflanzen.
welche dies am Besten sein könnten, hängt ein bisschen vom Standort ab. Schatten - oder Sonnenstunden, windige Lage, Salzluft (in Österreich eher nicht ), ph-Wert des Bodens, Pflanztiefe usw. Die Teichpflanzen sind da meist nicht so heikel, aber evtl die Pflanzen für die Umgebung. 
am Besten können wir Tipps geben, wenn wir schon die einzelnen Pflanzzonen wissen. Willst Du mal eine Skizze machen? 
Einige Pflanzen sind besonders verlockend für __ Libellen zur Eiablage. 
Hilfreich sind am Rand auch Wurzeln, Totholz, Steinstapel als Versteck für Amphibien, Reptilien und Insekten, Ausstiegshilfe für kleine Säugetiere und ggf. Steine im flachen Wasser für die Piepmätze,Bienen und Schmetterlinge zum Trinken. Macht auch optisch viel mehr her als ein nackter Folienrand.
Auf die einzelnen Stufen unter Wasser würde ich keinen Kies einbringen, weil er zu schnell verdreckt; besser ist Spielsand mit hohem Lehmanteil. Dafür müssen die Stufen aber mit Gefälle nach außen hin angelegt sein, sonst rutscht der Sand nach innen ab.

mehr fällt mir fürs Erste nicht ein, aber stell gern weitere Fragen! 
Dann wünsche ich Euch erstmal viel Spaß bei der Planung! 

lg Ina


----------



## keepout (30. Apr. 2020)

Wieder gute Tipps, danke euch. Da der Aushub eine Mischung aus Lett (ich kenne nur diesen Ausdruck für lehmähnlichen, fast wasserdichten Dreck) und Quarzsand aus der Sandkiste ist, wäre das so ein Streumaterial für die Pflanzstufen.
Zur Skizze: das ist etwas, das ich nicht kann und daher auch nicht mag. Auch in meiner Holzwerkstatt entsteht etwas und wird selten geplant. Ich halte euch mit Bilder auf dem Laufenden.
Heute hat meiner Großer noch gegraben, aber jetzt ist endlich der langersehnte Regen eingetroffen- somit wird das Bildupdate sich ein paar Tage ziehen.
Lg Andreas

Achja, vergessen: danke für die Hinweise, dass es ohne/ mit wenig Technik geht, aber einplanen tu ich das mal, einen dicken Schlauch ziehe ich noch durch die Mauer für einen eventuellen Filter und Stromanschluß lege ich auch gleich hin.


----------



## keepout (3. Mai 2020)

So, ich habe jetzt doch eine Slizze gezeichnet um die beiden Situationen gegenüberzustellen: dei Flachwasserzone vorne oder hinten. Dazu möchte ich euren Rat einholen. Ich denke, es ist besser, die Flachzone hinten (Mauerseite) zu haben, damit dort Pflanzen die Sicht auf die Teichfolie nehmen. Würdet ihr da s auch so sehen?
  
lg Andreas


----------



## Aquaga (9. Mai 2020)

Hi Andreas,

ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen die Pflanzenzone hinten anzulegen,
sonst nimmst du dir die freie Sicht auf die Wasserfläche.
Da kann dann viel "Atmosphäre" verloren gehen, denn so wirkt die Wasserfläche
vom Betrachtungspunkt aus viel größer.

Und vielleicht ziehen ja auch mal Fische ein oder ihr möchtet anderes Getier
(__ Molche, __ Frösche, Kaulquappen, etc.) im Teich beobachten.
Dann wäre eine "Wand" aus Randbewuchs etwas hinderlich.

P.S.:
Es empfiehlt sich aber vorne, z.B. an der Seite eine kleine "Trittstufe" einzuplanen,
falls man mal in den Teich steigen muss, muss man sich so nicht hintenrum durch die 
Pflanzen kämpfen .


----------



## keepout (11. Mai 2020)

Danke Aquaga, damit habe wir dann ins Schwarze getroffen. Die Grabarbeiten liegen in den Endzügen. Die Tritte auf den Seiten sind somit automatisch entstanden. Es fehlen noch 20 cm Tiefwasserzone (auf -100cm) und das saubere Abstrechen der Terrassen und das Modellieren der Wände.

    

Was (momentan, denn unklar ist unendlich Vieles) noch unklar ist: sollen die Terrassen nach hinten leicht abfallen oder eben sein? Die Höhe der Sumpfzone: wir haben zw. 10 und 15cm momentan - passt das?


----------



## Kolja (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

das sieht doch sehr schön aus!

Wie möchtest Du denn den Rand gestalten? Gerade Richtung Trockenmauer. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine schmale begehbare Fläche und/oder Trittsteine einplanen, damit du zur Pflege noch an deine Pflanzzonen kommst.

Gutes Schaffen!


----------

